# ZURICH | Limmatfeld Development News



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

In Dietikon, suburban town of Zürich, between city center, train station, and the Limmat river, a new quarter for 1'500 residents and just as many workplaces is being built.

Investment volume: CHF 600 million
Realization: 2007 – 2015
Map: Dietikon

Architects: Prof. Hans Kollhoff www.kollhoff.de / Prof. Adolf Krischanitz www.krischanitz.at
Developer: Halter Entwicklungen www.halter-unternehmungen.ch 

Website: www.limmatfeld.ch | Group on Facebook: Limmatfeld - Unsere kleine Stadt











*sub projects of Limmatfeld:*

Erlenhof, 2008 - 2009, Website: www.limmatfeld-erlenhof.ch



Lindenhof, 2009 - 2011, Website: www.limmatfeld-lindenhof.ch










Location:










*Companies involved:*
Developer: Halter Entwicklungen, Zürich
General Contractor: Caretta+Weidmann, Zürich
Architects: Prof. Hans Kollhoff, Berlin
Rental: Halter Immobilien, Zürich

*Address:*
Heimstrasse, 8953 Dietikon



Westhöfe, 2009 - 2011, Website: www.limmatfeld-westhoefe.ch










Location:










*Companies involved:*
Developer: Halter Entwicklungen, Zürich
General Contractor: Caretta+Weidmann, Zürich
Architects: Krischanitz, Vienna
Rental: Halter Immobilien, Zürich

*Address:*
Heimstrasse, 8953 Dietikon



Zedernhof 2010 - 2012, Website: www.limmatfeld-zedernhof.ch


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Erlenhof*

07/2009:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Limmatfeld*

07/2009:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Limmatfeld*

02/2010:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Westhöfe*

04/2010:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lindenhof*

04/2010:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Erlenhof*

04/2010:


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Cool project. Thanks for all the effort you put in to Zurich projects.


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Westhöfe*

25.05.2010:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lindenhof*

28.06.2010:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Westhöfe*

28.06.2010:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Limmatfeld*

25.08.2010:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Westhöfe*

25.08.2010:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lindenhof*

25.08.2010, Part 1:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lindenhof*

25.08.2010, Part 2:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Westhöfe*

21.10.2010:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lindenhof*

21.10.2010:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zedernhof*

21.10.2010:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Limmatfeld*

05.01.2011:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Westhöfe*

05.01.2011:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lindenhof*

05.01.2011:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zedernhof*

05.01.2011:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Westhöfe*

01.04.2011:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lindenhof*

01.04.2011:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zedernhof*

01.04.2011:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Erlenhof*

01.04.2011:


----------



## Hägar1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Ich befinde mich momentan auf dieser Baustelle. Ab kommenden Donnerstag bin ich dort wieder auf den hohen Kran. Diese Baustelle geht nun auch seinem Ende entgegen.


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hägar said:


> Ich befinde mich momentan auf dieser Baustelle. Ab kommenden Donnerstag bin ich dort wieder auf den hohen Kran. Diese Baustelle geht nun auch seinem Ende entgegen.


Schon bald aufgerichtet? Muss ich noch ein paar Rohbau-Bilder machen bevor es zu spät ist. 

Aber bitte nimm meine Bilder aus deinem Post raus, der Thread ist schon genug mit Bildern zugepostet.


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lindenhof*

12.11.2011:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Westhöfe*

07.06.2012:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lindenhof*

07.06.2012:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Zedernhof*

07.06.2012:


----------

